# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1 and H17a

## slynnlytle

My mother, two of my kids and I have all done 23andme testing. I came back as H1. My mother and both of my kids came back as H17a. How is that possible since H17a isn't a variant of H1?

----------


## gidai

> My mother, two of my kids and I have all done 23andme testing. I came back as H1. My mother and both of my kids came back as H17a. How is that possible since H17a isn't a variant of H1?


Not possible. The result was wrong.
You have to talk to them about this.

----------

